# Help!!!!!



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

I was awoken this morening by my boy friend exuberantly shouting, "Theres babues in the salt water aquarium!!" Oh! but they werent babies.... some sort of white dots sqwiggling around on the glass!! Parasite?? How?? Why?? From where?? How do i make them go away!!!!!!! 

all of my fish have died one by one this past week... ive checked my water... everything checks out fine... did a 25% water change last week... thought maybe it was b/c my anemone dies and all the amonia out put... some one please tel me whats goin on?!?!


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Need to know a bit more than that your water checked fine. We need the actual values for the parameters. Don't add anything to your tank now. Tell us as much as you can about your tank. The size, number of fish and types you had, anemone(s) and type(s). How long your tank has been set up and everything else you can think of. Sorry to hear of your losses but if you put more fish in your tank right now, there is a good chance you may loose them. I would plan on running your tank without anything in it for about 6 weeks. During that time we can determine what you need to do to safely start again.

If you have any pictures, that might be helpful too.


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

drhank is right we need some more info..Then we all can help on this.. So sad about your fish loss.. So get all the info and some pics up.


----------



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

i had a Condylactus Anemone and it died a/b 4 weeks ago... i did 25% water changes untill my amonia levels got back to normal... i have 5 lbs of LR a chocolate chip starfish and a/b 5 bluleg hermits still alive... i had a clown fish 2 blue damsels and a 3 stripe damsel in a 10 gallon tank with a 30 gallon aqua clear filter...

no worries.. deff not adding anything till this prob is fixed... i know u guys can help


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*It will be nice to find out what these critters are, never had that in my salt tanks, Although i did experience something similar, with very tiny starfish like creatures that showed up one day on my glass. I just let them go and they finally got to about the size of a button. *


----------



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

well thats what my ol" man thought! he woke me up @ the butt crack of dawn exclaiming we had babies! i mean that would be nice... but i doubt it...


----------



## JoesAquariumsInc (Jan 8, 2010)

Just to let you know clownfish generally won't go into a condy anemone! If the anemone had time to decompose in your tank, that's most likely what killed the fish. As for the babies, they are most likely some kind of annelid (small worm) or copepod (small shrimp), and they won't harm your fish. They come in on the live rock all the time. Six line wrasses love to eat them! Hope this helps.


----------

